# One month since Micah Zachary's birth and death



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

It is a sad day. very sad. I feel drawn to memorial type jewelry. any suggestions? birthstone? personalized with his name?


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. A birthstone with his name sounds wonderful. Just listen to your heart and you will know the right thing to do


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry you don't have Micah in your arms right now









Someone gave me this charm w/ Owen's name on it. I wear it as a necklace & LOVE it. http://myforeverchild.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=2


----------



## ladybug732 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, mama. I absolutely hate that we all feel this pain. I found this site when I was pregnant and was already planning on asking for a personalized charm. Instead of a little girl for the character, I had to switch to a little girl angel.









http://www.silversweetheart.com/disp...at=306&mode=sp

They have other shapes and sizes and both boy and girl angels. I got my daughter's first and middle name engraved on the front and her birthday on the back. My husband gave it to me for Mother's Day.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm sorry.









I've been thinking about getting a simple teardrop engraved with name and birthday for my dd. A birthstone does sound nice too though. Whatever you decide on I'm sure you will wear it all the time. Do you have any pictures of Micah? What about a locket with his picture?


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

I was able to get a free bracelet from a mom that makes bracelets, but she will make a free one for a mom that lost a baby. I also had one made that I paid for for my daughter. I sent her an email for her site name again since I can't seem to find it. I never take the bracelet off its very much a part of me.

Heres her website

http://hyenacart.com/cherishedstones/


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry about your Micah.









I think all the ideas you have had are great. Whatever your heart tells you is right....


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gratefulbambina* 
I was able to get a free bracelet from a mom that makes bracelets, but she will make a free one for a mom that lost a baby. I also had one made that I paid for for my daughter. I sent her an email for her site name again since I can't seem to find it. I never take the bracelet off its very much a part of me.

Heres her website

http://hyenacart.com/cherishedstones/

thanks. I emailed her. and like you, I want to purchase one for my 10 yo daughter.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
I'm so sorry you don't have Micah in your arms right now









Someone gave me this charm w/ Owen's name on it. I wear it as a necklace & LOVE it. http://myforeverchild.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=2

I also got one from myforeverchild.com similar to this

The one I picked out had the little footprints, and teardrop on the front and my daughter's name and birthdate on the back. I also picked the affirmation disk that says "missing you", and had her birthstone charm added. I posted about this before too, but there is a 10% coupon on the myforever child myspace page which you can access on the homepage.

I do hope you can find something that suits you.








I am so so sorry about your ds Micah Zachary


----------

